# Go Kart



## Senior (Dec 3, 2010)

Last month my son asked for a go kart at 11am Saturday morning, luckily having a woodwork business speeds things up.

2pm










Unique braking system, I spoil them kids, we never had brakes!!!










3pm



















4pm










My blog

My website: Hand made kitchens herts


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Very nice job. It's great getting the little ones involved. Double great spending quality time like that.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

That's awesome. Nice job and definitely something that they'll remember. Good for you!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Very cool, but BRAKES ??? Haven't you taught them what sneakers are for ? (to say nothing of plaster casts) :smile:


----------



## Senior (Dec 3, 2010)

You're right, I spoil those kids with brakes...


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks, my daughter wants one now...only with an engine...ha. Enjoy the kids, they grow up too fast. Great looking project.


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

Dude, that is AWESOME! and I really like the brakes..... I think I may have to make something like that for my kids.

Nice job!

Fabian


----------



## SargeVN (Jun 26, 2011)

Brings back memories but with much more technology than we built them in the 50's.. a hedge bush at a bottom of a hill was the "braking system" back in those days. haha

Good job with the kart which relays to good job with the kids....


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice job Senior.
I like the fact that the kids helped. I did a cub scout project like this with a group of youngsters years ago. I precut all the wood and predrilled everything. I had the kids come over and let them assemble it and paint it up. Then we had a competition against the other packs. After the competition was over, we had all the kids put their name in a hat and the winner got to keep the kart. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Nice project.


----------

